
Cyber Attackers Crash Muni Computer System Across SF - shill
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/11/26/you-hacked-cyber-attackers-crash-muni-computer-system-across-sf/
======
unescape
The entire message read, “You Hacked, ALL Data Encrypted. Contact For
Key(cryptom27@yandex.com)ID:681 ,Enter.”

[http://www.sfexaminer.com/hacked-appears-muni-stations-
fare-...](http://www.sfexaminer.com/hacked-appears-muni-stations-fare-payment-
system-crashes/)

------
rbanffy
Using an email account seems suboptimal. Why not do it over Bitcoin or other
digital currency?

